# to flush the toilet



## aniceto

como se dice "to flush the toilet"








____________________________
corrigeme si hay equivocaciones 
soy puertorriqueno, pero estoy aprendiendo otras palabras y por eso estoy aqui.


----------



## lauranazario

Acá decimos: _descargar el inodoro_ o sencillamente _bajar la cadena_ (se sobreentiende que es del inodoro).


----------



## garryknight

To flush the toilet: tirar de la cadena.


----------



## niña

Tirar de la cisterna


----------



## esance

Hello,

En España como dice garry o niña: tirar de la cadena/cisterna


----------



## aniceto

pero en mexico como se dice?


----------



## el_novato

Hola aniceto:

There are two options.
*Bajar(baje) la palanca*.  .............First option
It is more common than other possibles options, because it has a "palanca" for permit download the water.

Second option .....
Depend what kind of "toilet" you are using.  (public toilet) In factories, mall, movies, tc, it is common "toilet" with optical sensor or proximity sensor, in this kinds of "toilet" you do not need to do anything.   When they are not work properly, has a "push bottom", theh you need "apretar el botó (push the bottom)".  But you may find another option in "public toilet".

You can complement the expressions wiht:  Por favor ....  Favor de ...
Por favor baje la palanca (del baño).
Favor de bajar la palanca

Alternative expression
No sea cochino (Don't be filthy), baje la palanca

In these images, you can see "la palanca".  In the first image, la palanca is on the front of the water tank, in the second image, it is to your left.
http://www.hoteles.com.mx/df/deptos/imagenes/dos recamaras/baño.jpg
http://www.riocuadros.com/CuartoBanio.jpg

Bajar la palanca, it is not common, in this time is rare to find it (the expresssion). But in some places you can find it.

I hope can help you


----------



## aledu

aniceto said:
			
		

> pero en mexico como se dice?



Algo que seguro te entenderán por allá es ¨*Bájale al baño*¨ o ¨Bájele al baño¨ si te vas a dirigir de _usted_.  Claro, no estorbaría el ¨por favor, ...¨

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## el_novato

Muy bien dicho, Mr. aledu.

Saludos.



			
				aledu said:
			
		

> Algo que seguro te entenderán por allá es ¨*Bájale al baño*¨ o ¨Bájele al baño¨ si te vas a dirigir de _usted_.  Claro, no estorbaría el ¨por favor, ...¨
> 
> Saludos.
> aledu


----------



## Artrella

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "to flush the toilet"
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________
> corrigeme si hay equivocaciones
> soy puertorriqueno, pero estoy aprendiendo otras palabras y por eso estoy aqui.
> 
> 
> HI, Aniceto,
> en ARgentina decimos "tirar de la cadena" o "apretar el botón" , creo que la mayoría coincidimos en lo de la cadena, no?  Saluditos Art


----------



## garryknight

el_novato said:
			
		

> When they are not work properly, has a "push bottom", theh you need "apretar el botó (push the bottom)". But you may find another option in "public toilet".


 If you try to "push the bottom" in a public toilet you might get arrested!  
 The word you meant to use is "button". While "bottom" usually means "fondo", it can mean "trasero" or "culo".


----------



## el_novato

garryknight said:
			
		

> If you try to "push the bottom" in a public toilet you might get arrested!
> The word you meant to use is "button". While "bottom" usually means "fondo", it can mean "trasero" or "culo".



 
Yes !!! garryknight. It is button.  

Thank for the help.   

el novato

bottom
  familiar (de una persona) trasero, nalgas     
Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe


----------



## Artrella

garryknight said:
			
		

> If you try to "push the bottom" in a public toilet you might get arrested!
> The word you meant to use is "button". While "bottom" usually means "fondo", it can mean "trasero" or "culo".




Great Garry! Art.


----------



## Riverdoc

Hola a todos,

Después un tema como "nurse practioner", acá es un tema más práctico. ¿Cómo
se dice "to flush the toilet"? Todos los diccionarios dan "tirar la cadena". Desde la mayoría de tazas no tienen cadenas, por lo menos exteriormente, debería ser una frase más moderna.

Riverdoc


----------



## belén

De hecho en un periódico de España había el otro día un artículo sobre lo obsoleta que se ha quedado esa frase, "tirar de la cadena" pero sí, Riverdoc, todavía es la que se usa


----------



## Riverdoc

¡Gracias y Felicidades Belen!

David


----------



## timpeac

Es "tirar la cadena" o "tirar de la cadena". Si "tirar de" porqué se necesita el "de" aquí, no entiendo.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Artrella

Sí, efectivamente eso de "tirar la cadena" se usa desde que había cadenas en los baños.

Nosotros usamos *"apretar el botón".  * Porque hay un botón en la pared, o encima del inodoro.

Igual es muy común oir lo de la cadena, todavía.


----------



## Artrella

timpeac said:
			
		

> Es "tirar la cadena" o "tirar de la cadena". Si "tirar de" porqué se necesita el "de" aquí, no entiendo.
> 
> ¡Gracias!




En realidad lo correcto sería decir "tirar o jalar de la cadena" porque uno no "tira o arroja la cadena" sino que tira de ella para que se levante el tapón del depósito que contiene el agua y así esta salga.


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico decimos "bajar la cadena".

Saludos,
LN


----------



## funnydeal

I hope it helps

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3329


----------



## EVAVIGIL

timpeac said:
			
		

> Es "tirar la cadena" o "tirar de la cadena". Si "tirar de" porqué se necesita el "de" aquí, no entiendo.
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Porque "se tira de algo".  

Si "tiras algo", you throw it away.  

Saluditos.- EVA.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Recuerdo haber oido "poner agua" para significa "flush the toilet". Vivo acá en los EEUU, y recuerdo que una gente de El Salvador/Guatemala/Honduras me decía eso. Bueno, puede ser que haya oido mal... Alguien sabe si realmente, se dice asi?....


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

También he oído en México .."jálele al escusado"


----------



## Ivy29

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Recuerdo haber oido "poner agua" para significa "flush the toilet". Vivo acá en los EEUU, y recuerdo que una gente de El Salvador/Guatemala/Honduras me decía eso. Bueno, puede ser que haya oido mal... Alguien sabe si realmente, se dice asi?....


 
Aquí en Colombia : *soltar el inodoro,  descargar el inodoro* .
Nunca he oido 'poner agua'
Saludos

Ivy29


----------



## Karla89

aqui en Peru decimos bajar la palanca, suena gracioso no?


----------



## abbaaccddc

En Chile también se dice tirar la cadena. 

Para los que piensan que es una frase obsoleta, piensen en  "encender la luz" o "darle cuerda al reloj".


----------



## Ana Yelena

Hay una manera mas comun que tirar la cadena para decir, "to flush the toilet"? A mi, tirar la cadena es igual con "to pull the chain" y nadie dice eso en ingles.
Gracias,
AY


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Si te refieres a cómo decirlo en español de una manera alternativa, acá decimos "jálale al baño" ("jalarle al baño").

Espera más sugerencias. Saludos.


----------



## Hausa

En España se dice siempre "tirar de la cadena" o "tirar de la cisterna" (éste último es menos frecuente). Y se dice aún cuando el retrete no tiene una cadena sino un botón o palanca. En mi país no está relacionado con el dispositivo utilizado para "flush the toilet", sino más bien creo que ha quedado como reminiscencia de las primeras cisternas, que solían llevar cadena.


----------



## Yoni3jos

En colombia decimos ''Bombear el baño''


----------



## elanglojicano

"Agua que no has de beber, .... .. ......"


----------



## Yoni3jos

elanglojicano A que te refieres??


----------



## elanglojicano

Yoni3jos said:


> elanglojicano A que te refieres??


Nomás una humorista versión del famoso "Agua que no has de beber, déjala correr". 
En este caso se dice ".... ... .. ... .. ....., ¡jala la cadena!
Chévere, ¿no?


----------



## Elixabete

Nosotros además de " tirar de la cadena" decimos " echar la bomba".


----------

